# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Артерия

## S.E.L.L.

вот тексты песен:

альбом *"ЛЕТИ НА СВЕТ"*

*ПЛАМЯ*
 ****************************
Музыка: С.Терентьев / Р.Бойм 
Слова: С.Терентьев / Р.Бойм

Много лет
Ты блуждал во тьме
Правды свет
Не знаком тебе

Тяжелой цепью
Тянут вниз
Обман и ложь 
Длиною в жизнь
Огонь добра
Коснется пусть
Твоей души

Зажигая пламя
Зажигая пламя
Зажигая пламя
Пламя!

Смерти нет
Знаешь, смерти нет
Если ты
Ждать готов рассвет

Тяжелой цепью
Тянут вниз
Обман и ложь
Длиною в жизнь
Огонь добра
Коснется пусть
Твоей души!


*ВРЕМЯ НЕ ЖДЁТ!* 

Музыка и слова: С.Терентьев

Ты знал секрет
Своих былых побед
Твоя судьба - 
Дорога в никуда

Все ближе к душе твоей
Тьма и холод
Отрезан твой путь назад
Навсегда!

Только вперед
Лишаясь сил!
Только вперед
Не зная страха!
Только вперед!
Время не ждет!
Только вперед!
 *************************
Сожги дотла
В себе остатки зла
Сгорят мосты
В мир, где слова пусты! 

Все ближе к душе твоей
Тьма и холод
Отрезан твой путь назад
Навсегда!

Только вперед,
Лишаясь сил!
Только вперед,
Не зная страха!
Только вперед!
Время не ждет!
Только вперед!


*ОДИН НА ОДИН* **

Музыка: С.Терентьев
Слова: С.Карева / С.Терентьев 

В зеркалах души моей
Мечется пламя ста тысяч огней 
Я один - себе и враг, и друг
Как же мне разорвать этот замкнутый круг?

И в бесконечном сражении
Тени сомнений терзают меня
Кто я сегодня -
Воин света или зла?

Один на один
Глаза в глаза
Один на один -
Ты и сила зла!
Один на один
Твой вечный бой
Один на один
С самим собой

Снова бой, земля горит 
Жажда победы мой разум пьянит
Я один - и воля и судьба
Рая и ада открыты врата


*ВЫБОРА НЕТ* 

Музыка и слова: С.Терентьев *

Век недолог
Цель - химера
В сердце холод
В нем мало веры
Кто напишет
Кто услышит
Ноты иной судьбы
Слово моей мольбы?

Я знаю - выбора нет
Свободы здесь не найти
Верю - свобода и свет
Ждут в конце пути
Я знаю - выбора нет
Свобода здесь не живет
Она лишь там, где рассвет
И души полет!

Вольным - воля
Злым - прозренье
Жадным - доля
Слабым - везенье
Ветер знает 
Вкус свободы
Ноты иной судьбы
Слово моей мольбы! *************************


*НЕБО ЖДЕТ!* *

Музыка: С.Терентьев
Слова: С.Карева / С.Терентьев
 *********
Испытав боль утрат
Сердце в темный мир упало
Позади немой закат
Время тьмы в душе настало
В прошлое - бросить взгляд
Верных слов так было мало
Повернуть бы жизнь назад
И начать свой путь сначала

Там, высоко
Рассекая вечность
Парит Ангел твой
Он всегда незримо с тобой

Небо ждет твоей победы
Небо слышит голос твой
Стань таким, каким ты не был
Поднимись над собой 

Пережить и простить
Слабость, ложь и яд измены
Раны сердца обнажить
И поверить в перемены
Разорвать странный круг
И искать в себе прозренья
Начиная новый путь
Путь души освобожденья


*ЗОВ ПЛОТИ*

Музыка: С.Терентьев
Слова: С.Карева / С.Терентьев

Боль
Словно праздник фальшивых нот
Гость
Нежеланный в душе твоей
Словно лед
Кровь
Выпивает твою до дна
Жизнь
Превращает в безумный бег
В никуда

Истекает время дня
Тени меняют все вокруг,
Ледяной покой срывает вдруг
Зов плоти и огня!

Ночь наступает
Чтобы украсть сердце твое
Ночь обжигает *
Душу твою ярко-красным огнем
Ночь наступает 
Чтобы украсть сердце твое
Ночь обжигает
Адским огнем
Ты останешься в нем 
Навсегда!

Свет 
Скоро станет твоим врагом
Кровь
Новой жертвы не даст заснуть 
Вечным сном
Власть 
Поцелуя былой любви
Ты
Не сумеешь разрушить, нет *
Никогда!


*ДОРОГА БЕЗ ТЕБЯ* *

Музыка: С.Терентьев
Слова: С.Карева / С.Терентьев

Свет одиноких душ
Озаряет ночь и уходит прочь
Нет, так не может быть
Ты ушла навсегда
Ты далеко теперь
Холод вечной тьмы бережет твой сон
Я все разрушил сам
Я наказан сполна

Страх одиночества
Разрывает мне
Душу пополам
Небу вопрос немой -
Где же ты, где я сам?

Дорога без тебя
Пуста и холодна
Острым лезвием боль
Ранит в сердце меня
Дорога без тебя
Пуста и холодна
Без тебя свет померк
Целый мир - пустота

Но лишь угаснет день
В твой далекий мир
Я открою дверь
Там, в царстве вечных снов
Ждет меня призрак твой
Я позабуду боль
Прикоснусь щекой
К ледяным рукам
Светом иллюзии 
Ты обманешь меня


*ЛЕТИ НА СВЕТ* 

Музыка: С.Терентьев
Слова: С.Карева / С.Терентьев
 *****************************************
Голод и любовь
Правят на земле 
Сила власти 
Жажда мести
Говорят в тебе
Покорить весь мир
Попытался ты
Но в огне 
Кровавой битвы
Сожжены мосты

Оглянись 
Ты увидишь мир
Что несется вниз
Впереди 
Холод темноты
Позади - лишь жизнь
 **
Открой глаза
Лети на свет
Туда, где страху
Места нет
Открой глаза
Лети на свет
И высоты не бойся
Открой глаза
Лети на свет
Туда, где страху
Места нет
Открой глаза
Лети на свет
И ничего не бойся

Твой недолгий путь **************
Из огня и зла ****
Обрывает
Растворяет ****
Ледяная мгла **********
И дыханье тьмы ******************************
Разум твой пленит ************
Вместо славы
Вместо жизни
Лишь могил гранит


*ВСЁ В ТВОИХ РУКАХ* 

Музыка и слова: С.Терентьев

Каждый взгляд
В душе оставит след
Каждый шаг
Ведет к черте ответа
Взгляд назад
Прольет печальный свет
В мир иллюзий
Где тебя уж нет

Падать вниз
Лететь к своей звезде
Через плен
Терзающих сомнений
Жизнь твоя -
Лишь вечный путь к себе
Жизнь твоя - 
Лишь вечное движенье

Даже если мир
Обратится в прах
Можешь стать бессмертным -
Все в твоих руках!
Даже если мир
Обратится в прах
Есть дорога к свету *-
Все в твоих руках!

Жизнь - война
И каждый в ней - герой
Тот, кто не боится ран и крови
Жизнь - игра
Ты увлечен игрой
И наполнен каждый миг мечтой

*СТАЛЬНЫЕ НЕРВЫ* 

Музыка: С.Терентьев
Слова: С.Карева / С.Терентьев

Пусть дальний свет слепит глаза 
Я не люблю давить на тормоза
Фонтаном бьет адреналин
Расправив крылья, я лечу один
 *****************************
Мотор ревет, пронзая ночь
Земной магнит я в силах превозмочь
Я жму на газ, иду на взлет
Со мной удача, мне всегда везет! ********************

Скорость света и времени
Гонки со смертью
Ей хочу заглянуть в глаза
Это игра без правил
Поставлю на карту жизнь

Стальные нервы, воля
Вера в себя
Я буду первым
Знаю, хватит огня
Стальные нервы
Воля
Вера в себя
Я буду первым
Знаю
Хватит огня! **************************************************  **********************************

Я презираю cуть границ
Я не люблю условности столиц
Мне не резон cмотреть назад
Я верю в то, что обгоню закат
Моей душе неведом страх
Моя судьба всегда в моих руках
Я поднимаю гордый флаг -
Знак скорости, свободы верный знак!

----------


## Римма

Спасибо за... Правда здорово! Вот что мне ближе всего:

"Стальные нервы, воля 
Вера в себя 
Я буду первым 
Знаю, хватит огня 
Стальные нервы 
Воля 
Вера в себя 
Я буду первым 
Знаю 
Хватит огня!                                                                                      

Я презираю cуть границ 
Я не люблю условности столиц 
Мне не резон cмотреть назад 
Я верю в то, что обгоню закат 
Моей душе неведом страх 
Моя судьба всегда в моих руках 
Я поднимаю гордый флаг - 
Знак скорости, свободы верный знак!"

----------


## Wolf

мне нравится, пазитифф =)   
песня ,,стальные нервы,,  мне тоже понравилась,но ЛЕТИ НА СВЕТ! зэ БЕСТ! =)

----------

